# What would be the results if the Emperor died?



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, lets pretend that the Emperor is actually still alive, and not just an animated corpse held in stasis in order to keep the astronomicon beacon lit.

What would be the fallout of the Emperor dying and his power fading from the world?

For argument's sake, let's say that the lords of terra could keep the secret for a standard year before the truth got out and spread to the imperium.

1. Could they find a way to keep the beacon going? If not, what would happen to warp navigation?

2. Would the Administratum have the power to hold the imperium together?

3. Could the eclesiarchy keep the myth of the emperor's divinity alive even if he in fact is found to be mortal and dies? What happens to the religion of the god-emperor?

4. The Emperor Protects.... well, what happens when he don't? Does this ephemeral shield actually hold the forces of chaos back from overwhelming imperial psychers and navigators? When the emperor's warp signature is gone, do more and more imperials fall to chaos that much quicker?

5. The Space Marine Legions that didn't follow Horus did so, basically, out of loyalty to the Emperor. If he dies, do they all fall into anarchy, chaos, and bitter reprisals on the weak human race?

What do you think?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Warp travel would still be possible, it would just be a lot slower and more dangerous (after all humans travelled the warp pre astronomicon and there is mention of pre plotted warp jumps). As such i imagine the Imperium would fragment. Segmentum Solar, compact and highly centralised as it is would probably endure, as would sectors where there was a strong imperial presence like Ultramar, Segmentum fortress sectors etc. The Imperium as a cohesive (and i use the term loosely) empire would disintegrate though into a variants of smaller empires and realms that could be controlled within a few short warp jumps. 

The Eccliesiarchy might very well be able to say that the emperor has finally truly ascended from this mortal plane. Not everyone would believe the God-Emperor to be gone anyway, only navigators would have any proof (with the lack of an astronomicon) but what good citizen would trust the words of a mutant?

The Chapter's will do whatever each various chapter thinks is the right thing to do, or just what they want to do. Some might continue on as they always have, others forge out empires for noble or ignoble reasons and others turn renegade reasoning their no point to it anymore. 

If of course it's true that the Emperor does protect the materium from the worst of Chaos' predations then everyone's pretty much screwed no matter what. 

Though if the Star Child Theories are true who knows what will happen. A new god of the warp nourished by the worship of uncounted billions would make things very interesting. The Emperor could also just reincarnate and come back whole, that is how he was 'born' after all.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

It'd be interesting, I do think that the ommnisah would be the new standard religion. Assuming the tech priests take advantage of the situation, which they will.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

The astromnomicon would be fine, the golden throne stops the warpgate under the palace from opening and does not power the beacon.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

presc1ence said:


> The astromnomicon would be fine, the golden throne stops the warpgate under the palace from opening and does not power the beacon.


The Emperor uses the souls of psykers as fuel to project the astronomicon. No Emperor, No astronomicon.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Well actually its the astronomical choir which powers the Astronomicon, a mass of psychers who regularly burn out. The Emperor directs it, focuses the power and projects it. 

The souls of psychers are fed to sustain him, to keep him from dying a final death.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Someone outside the Emperor can manage it. Magnus was supposed to, but they did have Malcador man the helm for a while. I'd imagine they'd just have enough powerful psykers to guide it. The Imperium is a wide place. They might burn out high level psykers in a couple-few hours, but there's probably enough of them to keep it going.

Webgate is probably a different story. I don't think anyone outside the Emperor, knows how it works. All hell (literally) would break lose on Terra.

Really, do think a single nugget of information about the Emperor's death would leak out of Terra? I'm sure the Custodians would keep things locked down.

The Space Marines, I think, are trained to keep the flame of the Great Crusade going: the ideal human Empire. Some less so, others more so, but their loyalty lies within the Imperium.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

jaysen said:


> What do you think?


I think theres already a few threads on this in the FAQ. 

But to quote myself from one of the other threads on this topic:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _"...If the Emperor should fail then the daemons of Chaos will flood into the galaxy. Every living human will become a gateway for the destruction of mankind. Finally, the galaxy itself will be submerged by the stuff of warp space, and all physical life will end. There would be no physical matter. No space. No Time. Only Chaos."_ - Codex Imperialis.
> 
> _"...Such a fate is best not contemplated, for without the Emperor's protection, Mankind would be scattered and alone in the darkness, utterly helpless before the dark temptations of Chaos. Humanity's damnation would bring about the victory of the Dark Gods and the Realm of Chaos would engulf the galaxy."_ - Codex Chaos Daemons.
> 
> So yeah, the Imperium's chances don't look so good without the Emperor.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Just had a thought, what would happen to the Emperor's soul?
Seeing as this is the single most influential being in the entire galaxy for at least 20,000 years and the indisputed most powerful psyker in the entire universe, aside from maybe the hive mind. (Tzeentch does not count as a psyker as he is made of chaos)

I'm just saying if I was a Chaos god, i would make darn sure that I was the one to consume the soul of the greatest mortal who ever lived. So now for my actual point. 

Would it not splinter chaos? Seeing as the imperium is conquored, chaos would just fight itself to death over the scraps, in an ork like fashion. 
Like the Cabal foretold many years ago.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Emperor becomes a god who benefits from the praise humanity gives to him similar to how the Chaos Gods feed on the death, corruption, kinkiness and change in the galaxy. Thus he becomes another player in the great game and can guard and guide humanity.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

If the Emperor died, Matt Ward would be fired, because it's Ward's overpowered codices that is keeping the Imperium alive.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the 'Emperor becoming a god' theory the most interesting; maybe the concentrated devotion of billions over thousands of years would be enough to turn the pawn at the end of the board into a queen, so to speak. He'd probably be the God of Humanity, and carry on his duties pretty much like he left them off- guiding, directing, and kicking xenos booty. Seeing him square up to the Chaos gods and making a bit of the Warp his own- which is where I presumed he'd end up- would be very interesting. Also, what would happen as he found his 'god-legs'? If the news slipped out somehow, there'd be mass panic and destruction until he found a way to make everyone know he was still watching; I can imagine the Traitor Marines taking advantage of the situation...


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> I think the 'Emperor becoming a god' theory the most interesting; maybe the concentrated devotion of billions over thousands of years would be enough to turn the pawn at the end of the board into a queen, so to speak. He'd probably be the God of Humanity, and carry on his duties pretty much like he left them off- guiding, directing, and kicking xenos booty. Seeing him square up to the Chaos gods and making a bit of the Warp his own- which is where I presumed he'd end up- would be very interesting. Also, what would happen as he found his 'god-legs'? If the news slipped out somehow, there'd be mass panic and destruction until he found a way to make everyone know he was still watching; I can imagine the Traitor Marines taking advantage of the situation...


I like this idea as well.


Just so we are clear its 'when', not 'if' the Emperor dies, as he is slowly decaying as we speak and will eventually die out.

In saying that, I don't think the Imperium would instantly crumble. It will become a kind of medieval dark age Empire that contains lots and lots of mini-realms and fiefdoms.

Vast areas would be cut off from one another due to the loss of the Astronomicon, but depending on how developed they are and what units/resources they contain, they might be able to survive for long periods of time.

Mankind wouldn't die out as there are just too many worlds for that, but its reign of supremecy would be over and would be filled by another race.

That's my opinion anayway.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

With the amount of Marines around if anything did happen I think the most important areas would be secured, the lesser places would probably collapse. My idea of the Emperor becoming a God in fact came from a theory I had about why he wanted to get rid of religion. 

I'm sure others have equally had a theory about why he'd become a god, but mine stems from the belief that the Emperor wanted to stamp out religion to not only weaken the chaos gods, but to also replace them with himself, that's practically come true.

He outlaw the Lectio Divinitatus, not because it was wrong but because the Emperor knows that Humankind has an innate ability to rebel and so it's more like to adopt it than to simply force it on people (sort of like only a god denies his true self or what ever the word is) 

This however also suggests the Emperor knew what was going to happen with the Heresy and planned for it, it also suggests he knew his throne would fail, the reason for him being in the throne though is that he needed time for his religion to spread.

Anyway to quote the joker "it's all part of the plan" is basically what I am saying.

That may not be the actual reason, but I still think he'd become a god.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say Terra would wage war againsts Mars for allowing the Emperor to die, resulting in the loss of the biggest war supplier Terra has.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think the Emporer would become a god, he wasn't a god to begin with, and so he can't randomly become one just for being an uber psyker.

Instead, Mankind will lose A LOT of it's presence in the galaxy (Terra would be lost to Daemons and probably the whole solar system for that matter), but humans have a tendency to survive in even the harshest environment and so a galactic Age of Strife would most likely take place, followed by the re-acceptance of technology as a god (thanks to the Mechanicum not on Mars) and eventually Mankind will either conquer the galaxy naturally, or wipe itself out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cyleune said:


> I don't think the Emporer would become a god, he wasn't a god to begin with, and so he can't randomly become one just for being an uber psyker.
> 
> Instead, Mankind will lose A LOT of it's presence in the galaxy (Terra would be lost to Daemons and probably the whole solar system for that matter), but humans have a tendency to survive in even the harshest environment and so a galactic Age of Strife would most likely take place, followed by the re-acceptance of technology as a god (thanks to the Mechanicum not on Mars) and eventually Mankind will either conquer the galaxy naturally, or wipe itself out.


Its not because he's a powerful psyker it's because in the 40k universe emotions get "focused" within the warp, these emotions in the past gave birth to Khorne, Nurgle, Tzeentch, and because of the Eldar, Slaanesh. Equally it's possible the devotion and worship that the Emperor receives could elevate him to the status of a god within the warp, a spirit so powerful it has retained its conscious and ascended due to the reflection of the devotion humans in the Imperium focus on it.

Equally there's already examples of the Emperor's divinity, in the form of Living Saints.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

First off:

Whether he wanted the job or not, the moment his body dies & his soul is released into the warp, the Emperor WILL become a God. There is no if's, and's or but's in this argument. The psychic buildup over the last 10,000 years of devotion towards him as assured this of happening.

Secondly:

The galaxy as we know it will splinter wildly and a 2nd "Old Night" will happen while the Emperor truly ascends into godhood & pisses off the other Chaos Gods. Once this second old night passes, you'll have seen that every Space Marine Chapter will have done it's own thing, ranging from keeping up with the status quo, while others will have forged their own path. There will be no true brotherhood between them (think of how you might be with a distant cousin of some kind at a family reunion).

Thirdly:

All remaining Loyalist Primarchs (those who remained loyal during & after the Heresy, both dead & alive now) will be granted by the now true "God-Emperor" their own version of Prince status, since we have Demon Princes, we'll call them Angelic Princes.

In the end, balance WILL be maintained, but there's going to be not only a bumpy ride. The Imperium as we know it is 100% fekked though & will splinter into many sub-Imperiums (largest being that of the Ultramarines)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm interesting how would the Emperor grant "Angelic" status to long dead Primarchs?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Hmm interesting how would the Emperor grant "Angelic" status to long dead Primarchs?


Bad guys can wake up their dead, why could not the good guys?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah but pretty quickly after their death, I can't quite picture Ferrus being raised after so long without a head, also did Slaanesh take his spirit or wasn't it ever mentioned?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Warhammer 50,000? Gw has to make their money somewhere.

SGMAlice


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Equally it's possible the devotion and worship that the Emperor receives could elevate him to the status of a god within the warp, a spirit so powerful it has retained its conscious and ascended due to the reflection of the devotion humans in the Imperium focus on it.





> The psychic buildup over the last 10,000 years of devotion towards him as assured this of happening


Your forgetting that Nurgle, Slaanesh, Khorne, and Tzeentch were never people, they were ideas. Likewise, when humanity worships the Emporer, even though they worhsip him, they're actually worhshipping the IDEA of him (his ideals). Therefore he himself won't be in the warp, rather the mix and concentration of his ideas will be a god, but not him.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyleune's correct, its the emotions and ideas that coalesce into warp deities. Not individuals who ascend. So what yo might have is some kind of new god being birthed, one of order, duty and obedience- emotions stressed by the Imperial Creed. 

This new god would not be especially pro human though, no more than any of the other gods. Rather it would be the representation of slavish obedience, intolerance and duty etc. Which when taken to extremes (as all the chaos god's source emotions are) you'd end up with its goal being the subjugation of all life. 

Or the StarChild is born. The idea being that the Emperor cast out his soul to deliver the final blow to Horus. His body and mind is alive on the throne, fragmenting but his soul is nestled in the depths of the warp, being fed by worship and waiting to develop into a new god with the death of the emperor. 

Then there's the idea behind the illuminati and the seneis, children of the emperor who can be sacrificed at the moment of the Emperor's death to either -reincarnate the emperor, create a new emperor, or ascended the emperor to true god hood.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh I have another question, if the tryanids are focussed on the astronomican at the moment, then if the emperor dies and the astronomican failed ... where would they aim for? the eye of terror is the only other massive psychic influence, or would they just go for the same place they were last. 
But without co-ordination the imperium would not be able to assemble fleets to stop tryanid fleets, so either way the tryanids get alot more powerful as they eat up loads of worlds.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

cegorach said:


> Would it not splinter chaos? Seeing as the imperium is conquored, chaos would just fight itself to death over the scraps, in an ork like fashion.
> Like the Cabal foretold many years ago.


Chaos is already splintered (its Chaos), the gods are in a near-constant state of war with one another.

And the Cabal did not predict that Chaos would destroy itself, they predicted that Chaos would be so heavily invested in humanity that when Horus wiped out the human race Chaos would fall with it.



cegorach said:


> Oh I have another question, if the tryanids are focussed on the astronomican at the moment, then if the emperor dies and the astronomican failed ... where would they aim for? the eye of terror is the only other massive psychic influence, or would they just go for the same place they were last.


The Astronomican attracted the Tyranids to this galaxy, but now they are already here and are well aware that it is teeming with life. I don't think they would just go away if the Astronomican suddenly turned off, they know this galaxy is a massive food source and wouldn't simply pack up and leave.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Astronomican attracted the Tyranids to this galaxy


Source for that? I just got interested in reading more about the subject.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Source for that? I just got interested in reading more about the subject.


Its mentioned in passing in the latest _Codex: Tyranids_.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As far as I am aware the Astronomicon attracting the nids theory is a fairly recent one, as I only recall it in this edition of the codex. If it is mentioned earlier it escapes my memory. 

On topic, I do not believe the Emperor would ascend to godhood upon death, but neither do I think that a simple fade to oblivion would await such a powerful soul. 

I know it`s old and probably outdated, but I tend to go with the reincarnation theory. What effect this would have on the 40kverse is anyone`s guess. The Imperium would likely die, but there would be some small hope for humanity at least. 

Maybe.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If only the ideals of the Emperor would turn into a god, then isn't it possible that god would raise the Emperor up as a "Angel" Prince or simply ressurect him?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would this new warp god want to do that? Raising the emperor again would just create problems for it. Would you want to take the risk of a hyper powerful and intelligent being who was opposed to religion and could forge a new empire turning against you (as the emperor likely would).

This new deity would be interested in complete and utter dominion with slavish obedience, those being some of the emotions that fed it. The emperor up and about would just compromise that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rems said:


> Why would this new warp god want to do that? Raising the emperor again would just create problems for it. Would you want to take the risk of a hyper powerful and intelligent being who was opposed to religion and could forge a new empire turning against you (as the emperor likely would).
> 
> This new deity would be interested in complete and utter dominion with slavish obedience, those being some of the emotions that fed it. The emperor up and about would just compromise that.


Because it is still a type of Chaos god and Chaos gods raise those who do what they want as a reward. The Emperor practically gave birth to that god and would probably be it's strongest "minion" the Emperor would put Typhus, Kharn, lucius etc to shame.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Its mentioned in passing in the latest _Codex: Tyranids_.


Ah, OK, thanks.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Because it is still a type of Chaos god and Chaos gods raise those who do what they want as a reward. The Emperor practically gave birth to that god and would probably be it's strongest "minion" the Emperor would put Typhus, Kharn, lucius etc to shame.


I think your drawing too much of a parallel between the Chaos Gods and any potential _God-Emperor_. The Chaos Gods are coalesced pools of emotion that have reached a critical mass and gained consciousness. The _God-Emperor_ would either be an ascended mortal or an entity that would emerge as a result of the worship and faith of the Imperial Cult. It would be very different from the Chaos Gods.

Anyhow, the Emperor won't become a god that will protect or save humanity. To quote AD-B: "Warhammer 40,000 isn't that the Imperium will one day emerge triumphant. It's the chronicle of how humanity ends, inch by inch."


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I think your drawing too much of a parallel between the Chaos Gods and any potential _God-Emperor_. The Chaos Gods are coalesced pools of emotion that have reached a critical mass and gained consciousness. The _God-Emperor_ would either be an ascended mortal or an entity that would emerge as a result of the worship and faith of the Imperial Cult. It would be very different from the Chaos Gods.
> 
> Anyhow, the Emperor won't become a god that will protect or save humanity. To quote AD-B: "Warhammer 40,000 isn't that the Imperium will one day emerge triumphant. It's the chronicle of how humanity ends, inch by inch."



Going by what we know about the Mechanics of how Gods are created, if it wasn't simply the God-Emperor and in fact a God that coalesced due to the devotion to Imperial Creed, that god would still be within the boundaries of what we know of how Chaos gods work. Yes it may stand for devotion, and stalwart belief etc etc but it's mechanics would bit an extreme version of them and still work similar to how Chaos Gods work. It has a concious but all it wants is for people to follow it's principles, the same as any other chaos god.

In relation to the quote by AD-B , I dunno if he was really in a position to determine the extremely important fact as to whether humanity falls or not, its more likely it was his own opinion on how it ends and what thoughts he puts into writing his books. Simply coming out and saying humanity will come to end imo isn't within his remit.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Going by what we know about the Mechanics of how Gods are created, if it wasn't simply the God-Emperor and in fact a God that coalesced due to the devotion to Imperial Creed, that god would still be within the boundaries of what we know of how Chaos gods work. Yes it may stand for devotion, and stalwart belief etc etc but it's mechanics would bit an extreme version of them and still work similar to how Chaos Gods work. It has a concious but all it wants is for people to follow it's principles, the same as any other chaos god.


You just disproved yourself.....the new god (lets call him Emp for sake of easy communication) would, like the other gods, be in excess of what he stands for. So like Rems said he would end up wanting to subjugate all life in the galaxy.



> In relation to the quote by AD-B , I dunno if he was really in a position to determine the extremely important fact as to whether humanity falls or not, its more likely it was his own opinion on how it ends and what thoughts he puts into writing his books. Simply coming out and saying humanity will come to end imo isn't within his remit.


It doesn't matter if he said it or not, the fact of the matter is humanity is doomed. Look at the atitude of 40k. We've lost most of our technology. The Chapters are seperating and becoming less powerful. The Imperium is assaulted on all sides by xenos and savages and soon they will overrun the Imperium. Humanity takes a step back after the HH and continues to fall behind in the 10,000 years from then. 40K takes place in a setting where humanity is making its last stand against the dark, the proof is in the fluff...golden throne failing, etc.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cyleune said:


> You just disproved yourself.....the new god (lets call him Emp for sake of easy communication) would, like the other gods, be in excess of what he stands for. So like Rems said he would end up wanting to subjugate all life in the galaxy.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if he said it or not, the fact of the matter is humanity is doomed. Look at the atitude of 40k. We've lost most of our technology. The Chapters are seperating and becoming less powerful. The Imperium is assaulted on all sides by xenos and savages and soon they will overrun the Imperium. Humanity takes a step back after the HH and continues to fall behind in the 10,000 years from then. 40K takes place in a setting where humanity is making its last stand against the dark, the proof is in the fluff...golden throne failing, etc.


I was trying to take REMS thoughts into consideration and trying to explain why the new god would resurrect the Emperor, that's if the new god wasn't simply the Emperor in the first place. Keep up 

In relation to the doom of mankind, it only says Humanity is going through a difficult period, it doesn't state outright humanity is destined to fail, things can change, instead ADB states that is it destined to fall which isn't his right to declare.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> it doesn't state outright humanity is destined to fail, things can change, instead ADB states that is it destined to fall which isn't his right to declare.


Thats what Warhammer 40,000 is at a basic level, the tale of how Humanity fails and dies. Its always been the case, Warhammer 40,000 is a very grimdark setting, one in that humanity is destined to fall. There is no hope. That is the point.

And I quoted AD-B not because its his opinion, but because what he said is true (and I thought it coming from him rather than me would lend it more clout ).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think there is hope though, having hope makes the stories you read and playing worth while, for me without hope there would be no point.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I just don't see humanity ever being able to recover when your declared a heretic for trying to advance science.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Well there's the point of allowing the currently living humans to live lives of peace and happiness. That's what Space Marines ultimately do, isn't it? Just like the Imperial Guard protect the citizens of the Imperium so that they can make love and watch movies (yes yes, very few ever get to watch movies because its grimdark etc but still). That's atleast how I view military and that is the reason I think they are fighting - even if they know deep inside that humanity is doomed.
Ultimately, everything will die. There is hope for another peaceful day, though. Hope that a given planet gets another day, month, year or a decade of peace before the Xenos get there. So no, your games are not for nothing


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cyleune said:


> I just don't see humanity ever being able to recover when your declared a heretic for trying to advance science.


The return of the Emperor would go a long way to reawakening humanity, even a Primarch would help. I just dislike the idea humanity is doomed to fail, there's so many things that could happen to avert it.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Cyleune said:


> I just don't see humanity ever being able to recover when your declared a heretic for trying to advance science.


That's what happened during the Middle Ages in Europe- early scientists were burnt as witches, and you could get tortured for saying that the Earth went around the Sun. Add to that religious wars, civil wars, plagues, natural disasters, appalling human rights and you've pretty much got 40k minus the aliens. Any alien visiting Earth then would have just written us off as savages then- would you say that humanity was doomed? 
Eventually, logic and progress won forth. Now we have a mostly secular and scientifically-concentrated society; the non-religious viewpoint, of how the human race and the universe started, are the most widely accepted. There is hope for the human race in the 40th century, for them to advance beyond superstition and ignorance- they did it during the 30th century, why not again?

(Having a God glaring down at you doesn't much encourage atheism, though...  )


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Their aversion to scientific progress is somewhat understandable though. Last time humanity was truly advanced our own creations turned on us, tried to wipe us out and the Age of Strife began. There is progress though, its just a very slow process and when something is discovered (or re discovered) it takes a long time to circulate the galaxy. 

@Words of Truth, back to the Emperor's resurrection as a champion of the new god,i meant it would be a bad idea as why would the emperor help this god? Resurrecting him would do no good for the new god. Yes he would be a powerful champion but the emperor would not do that given all we know about him. You want tools you can manipulate and control.


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont think we will ever contemplate the big cheese dying...be it for better (starchild, reincarnation) or worse (mankind's fall and ruin),something tells me Tzeentch wouldnt like that. 
not.one.bit.

hence, we can almost rule out that happening


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rems said:


> Their aversion to scientific progress is somewhat understandable though. Last time humanity was truly advanced our own creations turned on us, tried to wipe us out and the Age of Strife began. There is progress though, its just a very slow process and when something is discovered (or re discovered) it takes a long time to circulate the galaxy.
> 
> @Words of Truth, back to the Emperor's resurrection as a champion of the new god,i meant it would be a bad idea as why would the emperor help this god? Resurrecting him would do no good for the new god. Yes he would be a powerful champion but the emperor would not do that given all we know about him. You want tools you can manipulate and control.


I don't think it matters if its a bad idea, chaos isn't known for being sensible, it's called chaos for a reason. Bringing back the Emperor because he was basically an avatar of the god seems like a sensible option at first but things don't always go as planned and the Emperor could merely stick two fingers up at the god and do his own thing.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I just dislike the idea humanity is doomed to fail, there's so many things that could happen to avert it.


Essentially the only thing that the fluff has ever hinted at as being able to save humanity is if the Emperor holds off on dying just long enough for humanity to evolve into a fully psychic race. In other words, humanity survives by becoming something other than human. I may be misremembering something I read though, so in that case the Hydra is looking pretty good right about now.


----------

